# Autumn Double-Tail Pair



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

A new idea I've been toying with and finally went ahead and did on paper.



Extra pic in case the attached file is too small........


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

amazing job


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you =)


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful artwork I just love those colors, my favorite time of year, thanks for sharing those with us :-D


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for appreciating them ^^


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

One word: AMAZING
Love them!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks so much! =D


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful! Do you miNd if I ask what the symbols mean?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thankyou! In the center is the Japanese kanji for 'autumn' and to the right is my signature.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

That's beautiful. I used to be obsessed with kanji. I could never get mine to look right though.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

It just takes practice =) Of the ones I knew I doodled them repeatedly in my school books


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

it was a very long time ago. If I manage to find some of the pictures I made I'll post pics.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I am loving those colors... and the shapes of the fins are just beautiful.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks very much ^^ I was originally thinking of doing just maple leaves (from Canada, kinda biased) but then decided different shapes would suit their fins a bit better, especially the female. I think she's adorable.


----------



## fluffyNES (Oct 5, 2013)

Those are absolutely lovely!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Fluffynes =)


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

So pretty


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you very much =3


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Love this too. I'm going to add on etsy


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay! Thank you! I'm sorry I wont have new stuff for a month or two >.<


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

That is fine, its very pretty


----------

